# Which is stronger vaccum?



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

*http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-9520262-5-Gallon-4-5-Peak-Mounted/dp/B00005AXI1/ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1318981861&sr=1-9*

Or

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

Doesn't have to be a harbor freight any vaccum that is the bigger type vs a shop vac. Because I have that shop that and it doesn't suck Jack! Obviously to me HP seems like the shop vac is stronger, but my gut is telling me the one from harbor freight is better Lol, so I thought I get your guys expertise! 

Thanks.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The HF is a good dust collector to connect to a tool.
The Shop vac is a vacuum that will have more suck (maybe) but far less airflow. 
Kinda depends on the intended use. I use the vac for cleaning and the DC for collecting dust from different saws, planers, jointers and sanders.


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> The HF is a good dust collector to connect to a tool.
> The Shop vac is a vacuum that will have more suck (maybe) but far less airflow.
> Kinda depends on the intended use. I use the vac for cleaning and the DC for collecting dust from different saws, planers, jointers and sanders.


makes sense thanks.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably just a mistake on the website, but would concern me greatly as a buyer - did you notice that the shipping weight is 2 lbs _lighter_ than the unit weight?:blink:

I wonder what missing parts don't come with it?:laughing:


----------

